# Share your 1-hour playlist/program!



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Guideline:

1. This playlist must be 60 to 75 minutes long.
2. This playlist must contain at least 3 contrasting pieces, one of which must be from the Baroque or Classical era.

Example:

*Bach, J S* - _Partita no.1 in B-flat major_ (about 35 minutes)
*Chopin* - _Etudes: no. 1 from op. 10, no. 11 from op. 25_ (about 5 minutes)
*Schubert *- _Sonata in B-flat major, D 960_ (about 35 minutes)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

You mean playlist schedule on piano for piano players? 
Usually I warm up with Mozart's Sonata in C first movement, then go Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata first movement, then his Tempest 3rd movement, Chopin's Etude 10 "Tristesse", Grieg's Puck, Debussy Clair de Lune. Lately I started adding Bach's Prelude in C from WTC to the beginning.

That's my condensed core pieces i play, a few times a week.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> You mean playlist schedule on piano for piano players?
> Usually I warm up with Mozart's Sonata in C first movement, then go Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata first movement, then his Tempest 3rd movement, Chopin's Etude 10 "Tristesse", Grieg's Puck, Debussy Clair de Lune. Lately I started adding Bach's Prelude in C from WTC to the beginning.
> 
> That's my condensed core pieces i play, a few times a week.


No, it doesn't have to be solo piano, can be anything reasonable really, symphony, violin concerto, string quartet...


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

This would be a listening playlist:

Handel - Aria "Scherza Infida" from Ariodante (I can't get enough of this piece!) ~ 12"
Prokofiev - Piano Sonata no. 8 (Frederic Chiu) ~ 32"
Dutilleaux - Correspondances ~ 18"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's an hour with Schubert on cello/piano that I would like to play on guitar with my cellobuddy Nikita, who is too busy...Hey it doesn't have 3 contrasting pieces...


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Here on TC, I've posted many lists of my favorite composers and pieces. Now, in the interest of diversity , I'd like to do something different - here's a playlist of three lesser-known works that I believe deserve wider recognition. I've included youtube links to each piece.

Sweelinck: Hexachord Fantasia (approx. 10 minutes) 




Ries: Grande Sonata Fantaisie in F-sharp minor, Op. 26 (approx. 25 minutes) 




Alkan: Piano Trio in G Minor, Op. 30 (approx. 20 minutes) 




Because my playlist isn't quite an hour, here's a bonus encore piece:

Grovlez: Sarabande and Allegro for Saxophone and Piano (approx. 5 minutes)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

My playlist would go something like this: 
(I play the cello.)

Marcello: Sonata in A minor, Op. 19 (~12 min.)
Mendelssohn: Sonata No. 2, Op. 58 (~23 min.)
Fauré: Sonata No. 2, Op. 117 (~18 min.)
Myaskovsky: Sonata No. 2, Op. 81 (~20 min.)
Roslavets: Sonata No. 2 (~20 min.)

A bit over, but who cares? Amazing recital if anyone is up to the challenge!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Marriage of Figaro Overture - Mozart (4)
Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un Faune - Debussy (8)
Fanfare for the Common Man - Copland (3)
Violin Concerto - Mendelssohn (26)
Symphony 7 - Beethoven (31)
Slavonic Dance #7 - Dvorak (3)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

More then 1 composers in hour, no can do.


----------

